# What plant is this?



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I always thought this was hornwort, but it doesn't look like it anymore.
Thought some experts would know


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Would this plant be Tonina sp. 'Belem'?


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

looks to me like guppy grass


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

tankies said:


> looks to me like guppy grass


*Its probably 'Rotala nanjenshan'.*

Certainly not guppy grass (Najas guadalupensis)
or
Tonina sp. 'Belem'

Google Image the names.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Scot!
Yes, I believe they are 'Rotala nanjenshan'
They are bright green when their below the tank and once they reach the top, they turn a nice purpleish pink.


----------

